# Half Crimsons



## kkbix (Jan 23, 2008)

I have 6 new Half Crimsons. I was wondering if anyone had any pictures or info on these fish.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Half-Crimson is a common name and not a scientific name so they could be almost anything. Most of the time the fish referred to as half-crimsons are rock kribs:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2134

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1563

Kevin


----------

